# Plants Treated With Copper



## Jhncf (5 Aug 2014)

I've had a look on eBay and all of the plant packs have been treated with copper, is there no way I could keep shrimp if I put these in the tank? If not straight away, could I add the shrimp at a later date?


----------



## Sacha (5 Aug 2014)

You could add them at a later date but why not just buy high quality plants from a European source? Check out the forum sponsors. I favour Tropica 1- 2- grow plants. They are tissue culture so guaranteed 100% plant and nothing else


----------



## Jhncf (5 Aug 2014)

Because the only place I see them is in Pets At Home and they're expensive compared to the bunches that I can buy online, although the Tropica plants are usually larger and more healthy looking. Biggest thing is that I like to get a large selection and see what grows and what doesn't, which is expensive if i'm buying single Tropica plants. How long would I have to wait before adding shrimp? Is it just a case of removing it with water changes?


----------



## BigTom (5 Aug 2014)

Buying cheap plants from the Far East is an absolute crap shoot if keeping shrimp. Plenty of accounts on here and elsewhere of shrimp wipeouts after receiving plants treated with pyrethroid and neonicotinoid pesticides, the later of which are especially pernicious and hard to remove.

Having lost all my shrimp twice to the above I'll never buy cheap imports again. You also tend to get better quality with EU grown plants, but where possible I buy from other members on here, or garden centres/pond suppliers for plants like hairgrass and Lileaopsis.

I'm all for saving money where possible, but it often seems to be a false economy when it comes to commercial aquarium plants.

Sent from my LT30p using Tapatalk


----------



## Jhncf (5 Aug 2014)

Fair enough, I suppose in the past when i've used these plants i've only had fish in the tank. Will have a look in Pets at Home tomorrow, any idea if there is any difficulty rating on Tropica plants? I don't trust a word that comes out a PAH employees mouth. Another question, will Seachem Flourish fertilizer affect shrimp with the copper it contains? It says it contains 0.0001% copper.


----------



## BigTom (5 Aug 2014)

Copper in ferts shouldn't be anything to worry about.

I believe Tropica plants have some sort of light/co2 requirement on the label but I'd take them with a pinch of salt. PaH don't tend to look after their plants terribly well so if they're looking past their best you might be better off waiting for a fresh delivery or ordering online.

Sent from my LT30p using Tapatalk


----------



## Jhncf (6 Aug 2014)

Hopefully they'll have some healthy plants in, i'll have a look anyway. Thanks again for the help.


----------



## mr. luke (6 Aug 2014)

I think wednesday is PAH plant delivery day


----------

